# Is my fish having some form of Seizure?



## Scooby01 (Apr 1, 2009)

Lately I have been noticing in my tank that my African's have been doing this weird seizure thing. They seem prefectly healthy, water conditions are good and are very active and seem normal in every which way until they do the seizure thing. They'll seizure for about 2 - 3 seconds then continue on their mary way. Is this normal for African's? or could something possibly be wrong?


----------



## eallstun (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a post "Is my Yellow Lab spawning". I am also seeing the siezure sort of activity inmy Yellow Labs. I see you also have Yellow Labs. Are they the only ones ore are all of them? One of my yellow labs started doing it occasionally as you described. Now he has been doing it nonstop for 2 days. I am afraid something is wrong. He does it all the time now. All my other fish seem fine, including the other Yelow Lab.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

communication device - aggressive move between male (usually), male attention getter for females.


----------



## Scooby01 (Apr 1, 2009)

eallstun said:


> I have a post "Is my Yellow Lab spawning". I am also seeing the siezure sort of activity inmy Yellow Labs. I see you also have Yellow Labs. Are they the only ones ore are all of them? One of my yellow labs started doing it occasionally as you described. Now he has been doing it nonstop for 2 days. I am afraid something is wrong. He does it all the time now. All my other fish seem fine, including the other Yelow Lab.


It's mainly my yellow labs and red zebra's but I have seen my others doing it.


----------



## Scooby01 (Apr 1, 2009)

ashilli48 said:


> communication device - aggressive move between male (usually), male attention getter for females.


Phew that would make sense... Thinking about it now I have noticed it is strictly my male fish... Thanks


----------

